# HD0866 Iberital MC2 Auto Grinder



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

From Happy Donkey. What are these Grinders like? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> From Happy Donkey. What are these Grinders like? Thanks


Good entry level grinders for the price .plenty come up second hand on here for £80 -100 , a lot better value at that price .really don't epic off by buying stuff for here it will save you money. Will go fine enough for espresso, one of the louder home grinders .

Am gonna copy and post this on the machine for sand thread . Might be idea to ask grinder questions there and keep all the bit in one thread. Your choice tho ..


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do a quick search for MC2 on the forum and the next day and half will be filled with reading material

These grinders are good entry-level grinders, considered as the minimum standard capable of producing espresso (within the price point)


----------



## hallph (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm also looking at these, really seem the best option for the price, is this correct?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

hallph said:


> I'm also looking at these, really seem the best option for the price, is this correct?


For the price yes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hallph said:


> I'm also looking at these, really seem the best option for the price, is this correct?


Better at £80-100 second hand tho .


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't forget happy donkey add VAT at checkout. I think they are still the cheapest around though.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Nowhere else seems to sell these at the moment...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a common problem in the coffee industry. Very few outlets for certain makes.

I have not found them available for cheaper than Happy Donkey sells them for.


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

So for a solid entry level 'proper' grinder - MC2 (stepless?), fracino (stepped)/Cunill (micro) tranquilo, beefed up 250W ascaso I1/Imini (stepless)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

chrisah1 said:


> So for a solid entry level 'proper' grinder - MC2 (stepless?), fracino (stepped)/Cunill (micro) tranquilo, beefed up 250W ascaso I1/Imini (stepless)?


I'd opt for a stepless grinder , use the search function on here for the ascaso and tranquilo grinders there will be some threads on here re them. The tranquilo and fracino grinders we're mentioned the other day by coffee chap I not so glowing terms for performance .


----------



## chrisah1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, it's tough. I'm one of the weird ones who likes french press and turkish foremost. espresso the least - but that's because I don't have my own machine yet. On wednesday I will pick up a machine for french press I think -so that leaves something for turkish and espresso. Will probably end up getting a Rancillio rocky or fracino tranquilo due to stepping to switch between the two. But i guess ideally for budget I would get MC2.


----------

